# DHCP-Client lässt sich Shell-Befehle unterschieben



## Newsfeed (6 April 2011)

Durch einen Fehler im quelloffenen dhclient lassen sich in manchen Fällen aus der Ferne Shell-Befehle ausführen. Für einen Angriff ist allerdings die Kontrolle über einen DHCP-Server erforderlich. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

